# Warming flame or hardening ice?



## Pergamum (Mar 11, 2008)

“We are frequently told, indeed, that the great danger of the theological student lies precisely in his constant contact with divine things. They may come to seem common to him, because they are customary. As the average man breathes the air and basks in the sunshine without ever a thought that it is God in his goodness who makes his sun to rise on him, though he is evil, and sends rain to him, though he is unjust; so you may come to handle even the furniture of the sanctuary with never a thought above the gross early materials of which it is made.

The words which tell you of God’s terrible majesty or of his glorious goodness may come to be mere words to you – Hebrew and Greek words, with etymologies, and inflections, and connections in sentences. The reasonings which establish to you the mysteries of his saving activities may come to be to you mere logical paradigms, with premises and conclusions, fitly framed, no doubt, and triumphantly cogent, but with no further significance to you than their formal logical conclusiveness.

God’s stately stepping in his redemptive processes may become to you a mere series of facts of history, curiously interplaying to the production of social and religious conditions, and pointing mayhap to an issue which we may shrewdly conjecture: but much like other facts occurring in time and space, which may come to your notice. It is your great danger.

But it is your great danger, only because it is your great privilege. Think of what your privilege is when your greatest danger is that the great things of religion may become common to you!






Other men, oppressed by the hard conditions of life, sunk in the daily struggle for bread perhaps, distracted at any rate by the dreadful drag of the world upon them and the awful rush of the world’s work, find it hard to get time and opportunity so much as to pause and consider whether there be such things as God, and religion, and salvation from the sin that compasses them about and holds them captive. The very atmosphere of your life is these things; you breathe them in at every pore; they surround you, encompass you, press in upon you from every side. It is all in danger of becoming common to you! God forgive you, you are in danger of becoming weary of God! … Are you, by this constant contact with divine things, growing in holiness, becoming every day more and more men of God? If not, you are hardening!”

- B.B. Warfield, The Religious Life of Theological Students (P&R). Address delivered at Princeton Theological Seminary on Oct. 4, 1911.


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow! Thank you for sharing that. It makes me think of what my pastor says so often, "The Gospel has to be fresh to us every day."


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 11, 2008)

yes, I'm preaching to myself here by posting it. Meetings and discussions about holy things and a lot of "holy work" and little time for God Himself. Hard to carve out that time of solitude and reflection. I just read an article about moral failures that happen (in the Leadership Journal...maybe I'll find it and post it) and the beginning of troubles always seems to occur in times of busyness and little time to guard one's self. 

I remember being overwhelmed by God's grace to me...but sometimes when we get busy, it becomes just part of our day instead of THE most singly unbelievable thing in the universe - that the God of the universe delights to make us His children and even use us.


----------

